# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Thinking of doing an NPC show

## GetSwole83

So I am seriously giving some thought to competiting in a local NPC show next year. I have done some digging and I think I could do well in the Novice category. I just have a few questions about local NPC's as well as a general diet question. 

1: I was checking out some winners in the Novie NPC in different categories and was completely floored at the condition some of the competitiors were in...a few looked like they got up off the couch and signed up (well maybe not that bad....but pretty wet and soft). I have done one university BB contest back in undergrad and the 4 dudes that were competiting against me, brought it. Are these pictures I am seeing typical of Novice category local BB contests? Also is it better to be in the light heavyweight or heavyweight divisions typically? As far as competition goes?


2: Back when I did the university contest I was a grade A meat eater. I have been a vegetarian Ovo-veg actually for about 4 years and was wondering if anyone had some decent resources to lead me to a good diet for a show? Or any experiences witha vegetarian or pseudo-veg diet for contest? I am willing to slowly add fish back into my diet for Omega's. I already eat flax. Thanks in advance for any input!

By the way this site is quite awesome overall. I have learned a lot.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## proironaust

1 bodybuilding and vegetarian dont go hand in hand mate. 
2 As with the standard of competition it always depends who knows who will turn up??
3 The divisions are based on weight category as long as you come in lean and if you can make a lighter class than do so but i couldnt justify losing anything over 5 pounds of muscle for a class because you wouldnt be bringing your best package to the stage. 
Post up some stats of yourself eg weight .height, photos training and diet and we will help you out

----------


## GetSwole83

Thanks. 
Weight 212
Height 6'1
BF ~14% or so (guestimate)

Training: Been training pretty consistently for about 12 years. And overall fitness and sports for about 15. 

I have to go to work in 5 min or so, but I will try and post a basic

I use Macrocycles of Endurance, Hypertrophy and strength phases typically 4-6 weeks at a time with a 1 week "active rest" in between. I will use a power phase if competiting in power sports...but I don't see a need to take it that low with BB but I may be wrong...I train one bodypart or two on compound one single IE chest and tris every 7 days. I have lately been doing cardio before and if I have time after which has been keeping me fairly lean. In the past I have been able to naturally bulk up to 265 with ~20% bodyfat. I would prefer NOT to do this again. I don't mind gaining a little muscle to cut down from. 

I gotta go I will try and post more this evening. Thanks everyone in advance for any help.

----------


## stevey_6t9

post a few pics up.

----------


## FireGuy

> So I am seriously giving some thought to competiting in a local NPC show next year. I have done some digging and I think I could do well in the Novice category. I just have a few questions about local NPC's as well as a general diet question. 
> 
> 1: I was checking out some winners in the Novie NPC in different categories and was completely floored at the condition some of the competitiors were in...a few looked like they got up off the couch and signed up (well maybe not that bad....but pretty wet and soft). I have done one university BB contest back in undergrad and the 4 dudes that were competiting against me, brought it. Are these pictures I am seeing typical of Novice category local BB contests? *Also is it better to be in the light heavyweight or heavyweight divisions typically? As far as competition goes*? *Well its always better to be bigger rather than smaller IF you are in contest shape. That said, if you are 212lbs and 14% as stated you wont be in either of these catagories. You are more than likely looking at middleweight (under 176) if doing an NPC show.*
> 
> 2: Back when I did the university contest I was a grade A meat eater. I have been a vegetarian Ovo-veg actually for about 4 years and was wondering if anyone had some decent resources to lead me to a good diet for a show? Or any experiences witha vegetarian or pseudo-veg diet for contest? I am willing to slowly add fish back into my diet for Omega's. I already eat flax. Thanks in advance for any input!
> 
> By the way this site is quite awesome overall. I have learned a lot.


See Above.

----------


## GetSwole83

You mean after I cut etc....I would prob end up in the middleweight category? I was close to 198 when I did the university contest but that was cutting back significantly from about 260 or so. 

I have been trying to get my freakin crap a$$ camera to work for about an hour...so I quit on the pics for now...I will try and fiddle with it a little in the AM and see if it will load. I guess its finally time for an upgrade. 

As for my training like I said I train one or two bodyparts every seven days and usually do cardio 5 or so days a week. So an example may be this:

Mon: Back/tris (one hour) with cardio (30 min)
Tues: Chest/Bis (one hour) with cardio (30 min)
Wed Legs (no cardio except for warmup)
Thurs: Shoulders and RTC with cardio
Friday: Cardio if not to sore from leg day (usually an hour) followed by abs
Sat Cardio if I used friday as a rest day
Sun Rest or whatever activity I want thats not in the gym...sex etc.  :Wink:  

Sometimes on the weekend my fiance will go backpacking. Something we like to get away....

I work a 9-6 job in a busy clinic so the meal timing sucks...I get like ohhhhhhh aprox 5 to 10 min to scarf something (my 10am snack/meal) while patients are streaming in usually. My diet has not been set in stone, I try to eat a variety of foods. my typical meals during the day looks like this:

5am: 24 oz water 
Pepcid (Heartburn is a b*$%^)
1/2 cup of yogurt mixed with protein powder

5:30a Workout

7:30a PWO Shake Consists of fresh veggies juiced in a juicer with Egg whites and protein powder
Take my Multi V

10:30a But usually happens at 10 because I am slammed at work Protein Plus bar

1:00p Lunch: This varies greatly. Usually will be a spinach salad with 3 strawberries, no dressing or two shots of a spray dressing, 1/2 cup of flax granola (i made, oats and flax combined)
1/2 cup of yogurt 1 tbs natty almond butter

4:00p Again usually slammed at work, I will either eat 1 cup of raw oats or a protein bar

7:00p Steamed brocoli with 1 small sweet potato, and a half cup of quinoa. Possibly protein shake with eggwhites and protein powder 

I usually hit the hay at 9pm.

----------


## FireGuy

I was only going by the stats you gave me. If you are 212 @14% that equates to around high 170's on stage. Posting some pics would help, your BF guestimate may be off as well. Also to a previous question. I have seen some novices classes (and Open) that were a complete joke and others were the Top 5 in novice were some of the best in the show. It really depends on what contest you do and even then it can be a crap shoot and comes down to who shows up.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Diet needs work and you need to develope a plan - the guys whose pic you see that look like they just got off the coach are the ones that #1 didn't plan and/or #2 asked for advice and didn't take it.

There are a select few that no matter how how they bust their ass, they just aren't made for the game. But, in my opinion, ANYONE can step on stage and do 'ok' given the right mind set.

Please post a pic so we can see what we are working with.

----------


## GetSwole83

These were taken this AM after my shoulder workout...I was pretty exhausted, as you can tell I could barely flex. 

Any advice accepted. Don't flame I got body issues anyway. Oh and the hair will not get shaved until a month out....that s#$% itches like CRAZY!

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Anyone that ridicules someone after posting a pic has serious self esteem issues. Don't ever sweat it. 

Having said that, the pictures are a little rough to make out. I'm thinking you have a good 2-3 years before you are ready to compete. Now, you can step on stage, but I'm taking compete. 

You need to build a foundation, develope your muscle bellies, put on some thickness, etc. 

Right now, you just aren't there...yet. 

Getting your diet in line is first. Then everything else will fall into place. 

Dont rush it. For me....I'm there to win every show. I'm not going through the torture of precomp just so I can say I showed up. 

FG- am I missing anything?

----------


## GetSwole83

Thanks for the advice. Interesting I used to be much thicker. But over the past years I focused on other things and for a few years just tried to lose all the weight from powerlifting...which was a lot of muscle. I have time no worries on that. Not in any hurry.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> Thanks for the advice. Interesting I used to be much thicker. But over the past years I focused on other things and for a few years just tried to lose all the weight from powerlifting...which was a lot of muscle.* I have time no worries on that. Not in any hurry*.


WHICH is exactly you will compete and WILL do well....most would have bashed right back, but you took it as constructive critism (WHICH IT WAS) and I appreciate that.....whatever I can do to help....

----------


## GetSwole83

No Prob. When you are looking to better yourself in any realm contructive criticism is a must. So in your opinion should I try and bulk up to my previous weight of 255 and then try and diet it down? Or just try and gain lean mass? 

Like I said I really have no problem bulking and getting strong, still am naturally strong...can't dead lift what I did at my top weight but no biggie....can still churn out 125 d-bell one arm rows forever with not too much prob. Also the shows that are in my local area for the next year (and the ones that have passed for 2 years prior were non-tested shows). So I was planning a cycle this winter. I posted this in another forum after doing some research and basically i was thinking of doing a test E only cycle of about 400mg/wk for 10 weeks with a-dex .25 EOD and the standard PCT. Any advice as to when to plan this? I realize as the show gets closer I will prob change compounds etc yadda yadda...just wondering the general idea. Thanks.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

SLoooowwwww Down. Take a deep breath.

FIRST, you MUST get your diet together. That's Number 1.

Number 2 - Take care of Number 1.


Ps. Who cares how much you can lift??? THis is bodybuilding. I don't care if you can Dead 500 or 200, so long as you LOOK like you can dead 500.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> You mean after I cut etc....I would prob end up in the middleweight category? I was close to 198 when I did the university contest but that was cutting back significantly from about 260 or so. 
> 
> I have been trying to get my freakin crap a$$ camera to work for about an hour...so I quit on the pics for now...I will try and fiddle with it a little in the AM and see if it will load. I guess its finally time for an upgrade. 
> 
> As for my training like I said I train one or two bodyparts every seven days and usually do cardio 5 or so days a week. So an example may be this:
> 
> Mon: Back/tris (one hour) with cardio (30 min)
> Tues: Chest/Bis (one hour) with cardio (30 min)
> Wed Legs (no cardio except for warmup)
> ...


No offense....there is NOT one good meal here.

----------


## GetSwole83

None taken. You have a good point about strength vs looks. I have been a vegetarian for a while now. Basically for health. I have been browsing the diet section a bit but most diet plans are heavy on the meat. I used to eat whole bags of frozen chicken sometimes at meals years ago....I would puke if I did that now. Would you recommend speaking with a nutritionist?i was researching a few online.... But am skeptical about spending a ton of money for online help. I have had recent BW and my profiles were all fine.

----------


## FireGuy

LbSomeIron pretty much covered all the basis. If you were a friend of mine and came to me with the thought of competing I would say "You are NOT ready". If you used to carry a lot more size then maybe muscle memory will be your friend and you can gain it back quicker than most. I wouldnt do any crazy bulking diets, if you go back up to 255 all you are going to be is fat. If getting on stage and being "In condition and competitive" is your goal I would spend the next 2-3 years doing basic compound movements with a good clean diet, while keeping my bodyfat under 15% max. Judging from your prior posts I am inclined to think you are too concerned with the weight you lift as opposed to focusing on maximum contraction of the muscle(s) being worked. LSI touched on this earlier, this is bodybuilding not powerlifting. I see guys in the gym all day everyday lifting way more than me yet they dont have near the muscle development. Exposive movements and momentum have their place in a routine but all too often people end up shifting the emphasis off the target muscle by doing so.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Fire and I agree becasue we've been there...we are there...and we see it all too often. The guy that walks on stage because he thought all it took was to hit theiron for a few months and eat eggs and drink milk.

You've found a good place. With some research and asking the right questions, yo'll get there.


As far as being a vegetarian. That's tough. I can honestly say I do not know of a single vegetarian that competes. I know some females that compete in figure, but no men. Having said that, can it be done? Sure....I don't see why not. How strict are you? Can you eat (or do you) fish? Eggs? If no to both, protein will be a huge problem. Dairly can only take you so far and soy just isn't my favorite.

THe other issue I forsee is gasseous. Grains, fruits and soy/dairy products are known to cause gas isssues - def. not something you want or can have on stage. But, let's worry about that then. Right now, trash your diet and start over. Incorporate 5-6 good meals. Shoot for 50/40/10 in your first 4 meals (p,c,f) and then the last two switch over to 50/20/30.

EGGS
RICE
YAMS
VEGGIES
DAIRY (LOW FAT)
SOY
FRUITS
GRAINS.......let's see what you can do.
Upon waking
25g whey in water
multi vitamin
ECA stack

Meal #1
1/2 cup dry oats
2 eggs
8 egg whites
1 cup blueberries
coffee/water (1 liter)

your turn

----------


## GetSwole83

I will try to add fish back into my diet. I do eat eggs. Whey doesn't bother my stomach however lactose does. Yogurt is ok though. See this is gonna be my toughest meal. Due to
Me being so crazy at work.....let me see 

Meal 2 
1 cup dry oats
1/2 cup strawberries
1 liter of water

I am just trying to think of something I can pseudo scarf without sitting down to a meal. I do need some help with ideas on this one. Thanks again for supporting me here

----------


## GetSwole83

Also I can be VERY strict about diet training etc.....my fiance curses me for this
At times.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

> I will try to add fish back into my diet. I do eat eggs. Whey doesn't bother my stomach however lactose does. Yogurt is ok though. See this is gonna be my toughest meal. Due to
> Me being so crazy at work.....let me see 
> 
> Meal 2 
> 1 cup dry oats
> 1/2 cup strawberries
> 1 liter of water
> 
> I am just trying to think of something I can pseudo scarf without sitting down to a meal. I do need some help with ideas on this one. Thanks again for supporting me here


Lose the fruit after meal 1 and every single meal without question needs 35-45g of protein. 

Forgetting that is like forgetting to wear pants.

----------


## GetSwole83

Gotcha...well for that second meal how does a MET-Rx big 100 bar sound which has 30 g of P with 2tbs of natty peanut/almond butter which has 7 g of P. = 37g of p for that meal? Of course 1 liter of water with that. I also drink ~ a gallon of water thoghout the day out of habit.

----------


## GetSwole83

Then how does this sound for meal 3

Meal 3 (Which is lunch for me) would be 

1 fillet (5oz) of Salmon 
1 small Sweet potato 
1 cup of steamed broccoli
1 liter of water

----------


## FireGuy

A protein bar here and there is not going to kill you but I would never use it as one of my planned meals off season or precontest. Even those Met-Rx 100's have nearly 20 grams of sugar per bar. I like keeping a few on hand in case I ever get in a bind, but that's about the extent of their use.

----------


## GetSwole83

Yeah I am not a fan of protein bars either, but for that meal its about 10am when I usually eat it...and at my clinic its almost ALWAYS crazy there with patients at THAT time. (who knows?) So I need to have something somewhat easy to grab "on the go". Work sucks. Any suggestions for whole foods I can sub? I have raw almonds and walnuts on hand. But that doesn't bump the protein level up enough without eating a ton of em...

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Listen to FG. 

Protein bars should be used for the 'f me. I'm stuck in 2 hours of traffic'. 

Cook all your food Sunday. 4-lbs of chicken breast, 4-5 dry cups rice. Etc. 

Tuppaware everything. 

There *will never* be a time that you aren't prepared. 

I can eat chicken and rice in 4.5 minutes. I've excused myself from many meetings to run to the bathroom and pound a meal. 

You want to compete? Really? 

It's a completely different level.

----------


## tbody66

Props on posting pics. Take these guys advice. Post your workout program if you'd like some pointers there.

----------


## GetSwole83

Yeah they have been great. I guess if you want something bad enough you make it a priority.

----------


## GetSwole83

Hey guys. Haven't dissected this yet. I was wondering what fish you would add
In to
The diet? Being that this will be my only meat.....just researched cod
Vs
Tilapia pretty much the same..... I like salmon for the fatty acids. Just wondered your thoughts.

----------


## GetSwole83

Sorry for the weirdness with text I am on my iPhone my clinic doesn't have Internet yet.

----------


## GetSwole83

Oh crap I meant deserted not dissected. Sorry

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Personally, I think Talapia is a digusting fish....That's why it's usually so cheap. Roughy or Cod - hands down.

----------


## Sicko

Check out this link. It obviously will never compare to lean beef or chicken but I am suprised no mention of this for you,being a veg n all...easy to cook,mix with some frozen asian veg mix,tlbs peanut butter splash of soy chili to taste got yourself a kick ass veg meal to go to work with.all kinds of easy recipes online eg. Food Network.com..I am not veg but eat alot of tofu as healthy snack.
http://vegetarian.about.com/od/healt...unutrition.htm

----------


## GetSwole83

Thanks again. Your opinion is valued. Yeah lol a patient of
Mine told me how they are fed.... Nasty. Orange roughy or cod it is. Also thanks
For the link sicko will def read up when I get home and will post a sample diet for
Review.

----------


## Cousinbutch

You can always throw your meals in the blender before hand, bottle them and drink them down while you're at work.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

Personally, I would stay far away from soy and tofu. Soy has one hell of a suppressing effect on the immune system. In both animal, and humans, soy literally destroys immune tissue and decreases T-lymphocyte production by more than 80%. , It also shuts down production of the T4 thyroid hormone, which is critical in an efficient metabolism .

This could be a very undesirable effect when trying to get lean, especially for a contest. I think that makes 2 more in the loss column for soy. This is starting to get ugly, so I think I'll call it a day.

I don't see what all the confusion over soy is, the data is rather conclusive to me. Unless you are a woman entering menopause or live on an island where only soy foods are produced, I would steer clear.

For the bodybuilder looking for the next level of development, soy has no place the list of useful supplements. Any product that contains soy, or isoflavones, I would take a minute to think about what you are doing.

----------


## Sicko

> Personally, I would stay far away from soy and tofu. Soy has one hell of a suppressing effect on the immune system. In both animal, and humans, soy literally destroys immune tissue and decreases T-lymphocyte production by more than 80%. , It also shuts down production of the T4 thyroid hormone, which is critical in an efficient metabolism .
> 
> This could be a very undesirable effect when trying to get lean, especially for a contest. I think that makes 2 more in the loss column for soy. This is starting to get ugly, so I think I'll call it a day.
> 
> I don't see what all the confusion over soy is, the data is rather conclusive to me. Unless you are a woman entering menopause or live on an island where only soy foods are produced, I would steer clear.
> 
> For the bodybuilder looking for the next level of development, soy has no place the list of useful supplements. Any product that contains soy, or isoflavones, I would take a minute to think about what you are doing.


I brought the tofu up because he said he is veg. I didnt realize that soy is so bad for you..Where did you get such negative info on soy? I am positive that you got me smoked in knowledge of BB and AAS but I have utilizeed soy in various forms all my life with only positive health benifits.I agree that soy definetly has more health benifits/advantages for women.Anyways I wouldnt want to make soy my only form of protien intake like a veg. or someting but here is a paragraph of many stating simply good things about soy.if you still have the info that gave you this "bad taste" for soy post it I am interested to read it..

All these findings suggest eating soy foods, natural sources of isoflavones, can protect and enhance your overall health. Isoflavones work together with soy protein in fighting disease. Studies show that isoflavones account for approximately three-fourths of soy's protection, while its protein is responsible for about one-fourth. The best way to consume isoflavones is in food form, so that you can benefit from all of soy's nutrients and beneficial compounds. The highest amounts of isoflavones and soy protein are found in tempeh, whole soybeans (like edamame), textured soy protein, soynuts, tofu and soymilk. Researchers recommend consuming at least one to two servings a day. A serving is equal to 1 ounce of soynuts; 4 ounces of tempeh, textured soy protein (cooked), or edamame; or 8 ounces of soymilk.
Soy, and most soy-based products, are nutritional powerhouses. Soybeans are the only plant food that has all of the essential amino acids our body requires, making it a complete protein

----------


## Sicko

you really do that CB?

----------


## GetSwole83

Hey anyone heard of Bragg's liquid aminos? Its 310mg of Protein for 1/2 tbs. Picked some up today as well as some cod and orange roughy. Egg white were on sale! However regular eggs were not. Also I have forgotten how much meat can cost....wow. Anyway trying to plan may overall meals for next week. So far I got:

Meal 1 (preworkout) 
25g whey in water
multi vitamin

Meal 2 (postworkout)
1/2 cup dry oats
2 whole eggs with yolks 
8 egg whites
1 cup blueberries
1 liter of water 

Meal 3
8oz of fish with 1/2 tbs liquid aminos
small sweet potato

Meal 4
8 egg whites

Meal 5 
8oz of fish
1/2 cup of oats

Meal 6
10 oz Tofu ( i know you guys werent fans, ) Possibly 1/2 tbs of liquid aminos diluted a bit in water 
1/2 cup quinoa

How does this sound? As my body gets used to the fish again I will prob replace a few with fish but trying to ween back in steadily.

----------


## Sicko

you are missing your vegetables they should be incorperated into at least 3 of your meals.helps with being fuller,fiber and countless vitamins.IMO...
I thought that I remembered reading that the liquid aminos were not able to be absorbed properly enough to make them benificial,dont quoate me on that I am going to see if I can find the article on it.you should post in the diet section there are some smart guys that can help you,if they see you have direction/goals

----------


## GetSwole83

I can def add in the veggies. Thanks for looking up that study for me. I will use it anyway cause I paid the money but I just wont buy it again if its not doing much. I will re-arrange the diet a bit and post in the diet section. Thanks.

----------


## LBSOMEIRON

You are dieting. You train early. Lose the pm carbs. Pro + fats in meals 4-6. Them you're good.

----------

